# 14' Sea King build "Quacked Skull"



## kylerprochaska (Jun 27, 2013)

First and foremost, Im Kyler, Im a noob to the site, but I love all the free advice. I picked up a late 60's early 70's Sea King a couple months ago. Got the boat and trailer for $500. I plan on doing a lot to the boat, but due to a budget, I'll have to spread out the build over a few months. My goal is to have it completed by next spring.













So the first thing I wanted to do with the boat, which my 2 1/2 year old nephew dubbed "Ghost Duck".... now 
"Quacked Skull", was paint. So she's currently flipped in the garage being prepped for paint.













Here is a quick drawing of the layout I'll be going with. I also plan on outfitting the Ghost Duck with a 25hp tiller, and eventually a bow mounted trolling motor. As of right now I have a transom mounted trolling motor... and for those windy days, I bring my 100lb friend to keep the bow weighted down :lol: 









Updates to come as soon as I get her primed and painted. I plan on roll/tip painting with gloss white topside paint.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow I think I need to resize my pics a little bit smaller next time!


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jun 29, 2013)

Spent my days off working on the boat. Stripped, sanded, and wiped down the boat for about 8 hours yesterday, and finally got her primed today. I still need to sand down some of the areas, and touch up the primer. Hope to start painting next Thursday or Friday.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jul 3, 2013)

Well the girlfriend and I split up, so now my holiday is open.... so... its time to paint (probably take a break and go fishing too).... picked up 4 quarts of topside gloss white and all my supplies for rolling and tipping.... can't wait to get this one back on the water!


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I've finished coat three on the boat with Rustoleum Topside paint, and its starting to come together. Going to put on the 4th and final coat in a couple days. The first two coats I put on seemed to be drying very quickly, so on the third coat I thinned it with some mineral spirits and it seems like I've gotten a smoother finish. Can't wait to get this thing out in the sun to see really come to life. I've also been thinking about transom ideas. I plan on replacing the transom when I get it all painted. The wood plate on the back of the transom was rotting away, and I'd like to replace it with something that won't do the same. I've seen that some of you have been using poly cutting boards? What are the pro's and con's with them???


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jul 12, 2013)

So no one has used a cutting board, or no one is willing to give free advice??? Put the 4th coat on the boat today, as soon as I get the new bunks on the trailer I'll post more pics.


----------



## OldTinBoatGuy (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't say on the cutting board idea never tried it, but it sounds like it should work and you'd never have to worry about rust or rot! As for the paint, looks good. I am working stripping my old 14' Lone Star and hope to get that part done this weekend and then start thinking about paint. Just wondering how happy you are with that Topside paint? I just started looking at the various paints out there and the Topside is one I am considering. Anyway, your boat is looking good and I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Duke62 (Jul 13, 2013)

Paint is looking good.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, it def. turned out a lot better than I expected it to. I would suggest topside paint to anyone, its very easy to work with. The only bad thing I noticed was that it dried really really fast in the hot weather. If you use it, I would thin it first, or if you have access to an air compressor, spray it on. As of right now, the new bunks are on the trailer, but Im going to let the paint sit for a few more days to make sure its hardened completely before I load the boat. After that I'll be replacing the transom and painting the interior with the leftover paint.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 13, 2013)

Your boat looks good, as far as a poly transom, I have never seen anyone do it. Talk about it yes. I think mostly because most people think it is too flexible, not enough rigidity.
Tim


----------



## panFried (Jul 14, 2013)

earl60446 said:


> Your boat looks good, as far as a poly transom, I have never seen anyone do it. Talk about it yes. I think mostly because most people think it is too flexible, not enough rigidity.
> Tim


I replied to your question about the poly transom motor plate not to be confused with actual transom.

I used solid cedar coated with 4 layers of spar urethane for the transom and a poly cutting board for the 12" x 8" transom motor plate. You can click the link in my signature for reference/pics.

I have not mounted a motor yet to it, however as mentioned above I used poly to last for years of water exposure. I cannot speak to the how it will hold up from motor abuse yet, but I figure if it takes sharp knife abuse then it should hold up to a few outboard mounts. Hope that helps in your decision making.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the response panfried. I plan on doing the same as you, but I'm not sure what type of wood I'll go with for the transom... I know eventually my deck frame will be cedar due to its tinsel strength and natural mildew/mold resistance.


----------



## nctlspider (Jul 14, 2013)

I am new to the site and totally inexperienced with boats, but I would think a transom made entirely of poly would flex pretty bad. If it were thick enough with a small motor, it seems like a great idea though. Let us know what you decide and keep the pics coming.


----------



## panFried (Jul 14, 2013)

kylerprochaska said:


> Thanks for the response panfried. I plan on doing the same as you, but I'm not sure what type of wood I'll go with for the transom... I know eventually my deck frame will be cedar due to its tinsel strength and natural mildew/mold resistance.


i went with cedar based on recommendations from wood craftsman (which I am not) in my neighborhood for those exact reasons. I also thought it would look more appealing once spar urethaned. Although some of the plywood ones I've seen looked nice as well. Just keep asking questions and lurking around. Lots of good advice out there. Good luck and keep the pics coming.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jul 19, 2013)

The boat is back on the trailer and ready for more work. I plan on adding another coat of paint on the hull that will be above the waterline. Until I get time to do that I spent my day tearing the bench seats and transom out. The front and rear bench seats are going to be replaced, but I'll be leaving the middle seat out. Also Im prepping the interior hull from the seats up to the gunnel for priming and painting. Everything below that will be below the decks and out of view. As far as waterproofing the new bench seats and the new transom.... Will rustoleum topside paint seal them from moisture, or do I need to use spar? Also, if I do need to use spar, can you paint over it? 

















Just incase anyone is wondering, the trailer looks bad, but is in pretty decent shape. My main focus right now is on the boat, but I do plan on getting the trailer fixed up eventually... that or I'll look for a used galvanized trailer, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## nctlspider (Aug 6, 2013)

Updates?

Duck season opens in a month and a half, will it be ready?


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 7, 2013)

Will be posting pics in a few days, not a duck boat though, mainly just for fishing. The name came from my 2 1/2 year old nephew lol.


----------



## nctlspider (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, i saw that, I just figured it was going to be multipurpose. Look forward to more pics.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 19, 2013)

I have to apologize, it's been a while since I've updated this. Right now, Im one step away from putting her back in the water, but still no where near being complete. Since I last updated, I replaced the transom, and worked on getting some paint on the inside of the boat. I also replaced the front bench seat, and the rear bench seat. They will be the main supports for the casting deck in the bow, and the deck in the stern. I left the middle seat out. The only thing left for me to do right now is getting my registration numbers put on. I have a buddy who does wraps/lettering, and he's basically giving them to me for free. I also went through the trouble of making some boat cover bows out of 1/2" pvc, which was a lot cheaper than buying supports. Really simple to do, and there are a few video tutorials on youtube. Once I get my registration numbers on the boat I will be using it as is for the remainder of the fishing season. Once late fall/winter hits, I'll have the boat back in the garage, and I'll start framing for the decks. Stand by for pics.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 19, 2013)

Cutting board transom plate. I also modified some ratchet straps by attaching the ratchet directly to the trailer. It should prevent any scratches in the paint.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 19, 2013)

Replaced transom.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 19, 2013)

Close-up of the transom. I used sheet aluminum to protect the wood from the motor clamps.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 19, 2013)

Boat cover bows (sorry for the finger lol)


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 19, 2013)

Boat cover on.




Thanks for looking guys, I'll be sure to post another pic when my registration numbers get put on... hopefully on Thursday.


----------



## panFried (Aug 20, 2013)

Kyler, your transom turned out really nice. Good job man!


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I got my registrations numbers put on, and they turned out better than I expected! Really glad I went through my buddy instead of doing it myself. So that's that, I will be using the boat as is for the rest of the season. Once fall hits, I'll continue the project and keep you guys updated as I make more progress. Enjoy!


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh some advice too... don't buy a boat cover from Menards! Cheap crap is what they sold me, had roughly 5 gallons of water in my boat this morning and it all came through the cover.... Glad I saved the receipt.


----------



## panFried (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats man! Looks great, don't forget to post pics of it in the water!


----------



## PBRMINER (Aug 26, 2013)

my menards boat cover has had gallons of water pooled in it for over a week no leaks... must have just got a bad one


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 29, 2013)

Finally got her out on the water today... It was about 95 degrees here, so the fishing really didn't pick up till sundown. Picked up 3 bass total, largest was just under 16". No leaks that I can see, I think Im still going to seal all the rivets just to be safe. Here's some pics


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh, almost forgot, I have some venting to do... While I was fishing on the lake(big for the area but small... 165 acres), I had one other boat put in after me... the guy, probably in his late 20's pulls up in a brand new dodge pulling a 22' ranger comanche with a mercury 275 on the back... decked out! Needless to say he went past me, looked at me, and I waved... he never even acknowledged me... I don't care who you are, or what you do, or the pile of fiberglass you float around on... if someone waves at you, WAVE BACK!!!! I have one of the most appreciated and one of the most hated jobs around (deputy sheriff), and even though I don't have to, I wave to people because most cops don't. Oh and just to add... this is a no-wake lake, so he definitely saw me... glad my low paying high rewarding job allows me to build my boat... unlike his high credit score pile of fiberglass crap! sorry had to vent


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 30, 2013)

^Like Button^


----------



## panFried (Sep 1, 2013)

kylerprochaska said:


> Oh, almost forgot, I have some venting to do... While I was fishing on the lake(big for the area but small... 165 acres), I had one other boat put in after me... the guy, probably in his late 20's pulls up in a brand new dodge pulling a 22' ranger comanche with a mercury 275 on the back... decked out! Needless to say he went past me, looked at me, and I waved... he never even acknowledged me... I don't care who you are, or what you do, or the pile of fiberglass you float around on... if someone waves at you, WAVE BACK!!!! I have one of the most appreciated and one of the most hated jobs around (deputy sheriff), and even though I don't have to, I wave to people because most cops don't. Oh and just to add... this is a no-wake lake, so he definitely saw me... glad my low paying high rewarding job allows me to build my boat... unlike his high credit score pile of fiberglass crap! sorry had to vent


AGREE!!! And thanks for your service.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Sep 3, 2013)

Heading out fishing tomorrow morning, and with the walleye suspended over deep water, I want to troll. Needing rod holders, I googled it and found a thread on here. The guy used 4" pvc and made his, I upped it and went with a 6" pvc coupling, which was enough for two holders. Used some 1/2" bolts and wing nuts to secure them in the oar locks. Should work pretty good, they seem solid but I'll let you guys know tomorrow.


----------



## floundering around (Sep 5, 2013)

I bought a 14 ft sea king last year. Don't know the year it was made. My stern is different than yours. I have one brace at the stern and across the transom is straight. I see yours has 3 braces and a dip in the stern. I'm always amazed at how different all these sea kings look. If you could and don't mind would you post some pictures of the inside especially your seats. I have had to rebuild mine. The original supports were gone maybe has the original wood on the front and middle. The stern seat was 4 pieces of fir 1x3's tied together with 2 2x4 braces. They flexed real bad and caused the gunwales of the boat to draw in. Before I used it I made what looked like a ladder with some bought and scrap aluminum riveted together for the middle and stern seat. That made it sturdy with no flex and I weigh 240. Anyway I'm looking to attach something like the original supports but cutout as storage for stuff like life jackets. I'm not looking to mod it just make it useful and keep it light. Most of our ponds are small and don't have ramps so my son and I have to carry to and from the trailer. 
Does your drain well? Mine has the plug really high and with all the rain this summer I 've turned it upside down on the trailer. My big Lowe 16 ft drains almost dry but this thing holds a lot of water. Doesn't leak though  thanks to a quart of gluvit.
I'd post a picture of mine but haven't figured out how yet plus it's ugly and I have NO skills unlike most of the guys on here.
How did the cutting board work? I thought about the same thing but was worried my minnkota would shift around.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry Flounder I didn't see this til now. I'll make sure to post a pic of the seats/interior soon. So Im gonna start the framing process soon... just wondering.... 2x2's, 2x3's, or 2x4's?? also, the only wood i can find in the local stores is kiln dried, but it is marked blue on the ends. Does that mean its treated?? I'd hate to cause corrosion.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Sep 27, 2013)

Well I decided to go with the 2x2's, got the front deck supports partially started, still need to add some vertical supports in front of the seat in the bow. The front deck will eventually extend back to the black line on the floor. didn't take me too long to get this far so I can't see the framing process taking too long. 

Flounder, I hope these pics help you, you can kind of see the style of the bench seats.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh man, you're high decking... Saw your plywood thread and I'd go as thin as you can stand on. Seriously I'd go 5mm Luann over 1x2 frames tops. Glue it together as a monoque frame so it'll sit in the hull loading on each rib.

2x2's and 5/8 ply is way overkill. Google cedar canoe to get an idea what you can get away with.

I'd also recommend the golf tubes for your rod locker. Then you only need a 4' long door and the tubes will keep the rods from tangling.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Sep 30, 2013)

I think I should be okay. Im usually standing on the front bench seat casting, and I've yet to lose my balance. Plus with the added weight it should sit lower in the water, which should theoretically make it more stable.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 30, 2013)

It'll sit lower but the CG will be higher. A round bottom doesn't help.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll have to make sure I test it out before I secure the frame to the benches. It's pretty stable as is though.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Oct 2, 2013)

Framing is coming along nicely. It's going a lot smoother, and for winging it i think its turning out well. Here's some pics. After I finish frame in the stern, I'll be starting on the floor.


----------



## bamnco (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow that looks great , thanks for the update. I'm not very good with carpentry / engineering / coming up witha good idea for building like this ... its great to be able to see a picture to get a good base , or blatantly steal an idea . I've been stumped the last few nights at what I might be able to do , but this gets me re-energized to the possibilities.


----------



## bamnco (Nov 8, 2013)

Any more progress on this ?


----------



## tins2cool (Nov 11, 2013)

Those rod holders are sweet lol will be making me some for sure.Not sure what you used schedule 40 and schedule 80.Just to let you know I wave at those how serve and pray for yall thanks.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Nov 12, 2013)

Wood frame is complete and treated; as of right now that's the progress. I took a break from the boat to try and save some money for the holidays. Next step is running the wiring, then flooring and carpeting, but I plan on doing that in a month or so. As far as the the rod holders go, I used Sched. 40, but one of them cracked. If I make any more of them I will def. be using schedule 80. I plan on running two batteries, one for the TM and the other for electronics... fish finder, bilge pump, lighting, 12v outlets, etc. Any suggestion on what gauge of wire a guy should use for this? My batteries will be under the front deck so I can distribute the weight evenly


----------



## MmmFishing (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking great man, just bought a 67' 12ft MirroCraft and gonna do the same thing to mine. I dig the deck!


----------



## kylerprochaska (Mar 26, 2014)

Well it's been a long winter... Finally started working on the boat again. Took an idea from a recently posted project and I like how its turning out. Should have her back on the water in a few weeks. A few pics....


----------



## floundering around (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures. Got busy and hadn't checked back in awhile. That deck looks real nice. That will be pretty with a clear seal.


----------



## pitts101 (Apr 22, 2014)

that looks great! how much weight do you think that added?


----------



## kylerprochaska (Apr 23, 2014)

didn't add a whole lot of weight, not sure on a number so I won't guess... she sits pretty in the water though. Still need to get my side pieces on the front and rear decks, but she's fishable... picked up a 55lb minn kota, a ram mount for the lowrance elite 4 as well as a skimmer transducer. Wanted to keep the fish finder portable so I rigged the transducer onto an old trolling motor shaft and clamp. I'll post pics of that if anyone is interested.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 23, 2014)

Very clean looking rig!


----------

